# zfs as home problem



## kuba_g (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi!

I am rather linux user, but I have also freebsd. There is new native zfs port for linux (almost) stable, so I've decided to use my zfs partition as shared home for freebsd and linux. My zpool name is "zfs" v15. I've executed:

```
zfs set mountpoint=/home zfs/home
```
And on linux I can login as user and normally use /home/user, but on freebsd only my root have rights to access zfs partition. I have tried different combinations such as:

```
chown -R user:user /home/user
chgrp -R user /home/user 
chmod -R 777 /home/user <- this is also not working!
```
I always (on freebsd) get "permission denied" afer login "su user" or  ttyv console. The same for X session, and for new adduser user2, user3, etc...

Any suggestions?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2011)

Verify that your group and user IDs are equal on bough both FreeBSD and Linux.
If you have only 1 user, I bet that on FreeBSD your uid is 1001, while on Linux it's 1000

You can check this by viewing /etc/passwd and /etc/group files

Success on your last command depends on permissions of /home/


----------



## kuba_g (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't wrote it but I have the same uid on linux and freebsd (1001). I've created new freebsd user with default options and he also receves "permission denied", but only on zfs partition. On linux I can access zfs as user without problems.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2011)

Any chance linux has some additional features for filesystem that could affect FreeBSD?

try getfacl(1) in FreeBSD on your home directories, perhaps something will show up


_This is blind shot_


----------



## kuba_g (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, I've found answer to this problem.
1. I have kernel from 8 stable (last version) so module zfs was somehow damaged (zpool v 28 but zpool upgrade shows 15???).
2. I've taken module zfs and opensolaris from 8.2 stable
3. I've created zpool on freebsd (not linux!! even with option -o version=15)
4. Finally I have rights to read/write/execute for users on linux and freebsd.

Zpool version 15


----------

